# Can Thyroid issues cause agression??



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes !!
Go here HEMOPET.HTM


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

Well I guess Bo has a blood test coming on then...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He's pretty young for thyroid issues.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> He's pretty young for thyroid issues.


How old is Bo? Robbie was diagnosed with hyperthyroid when he was only 2. I'm not sure it's really limited to older dogs anymore, sadly.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Morgan was 7 months when she was diagnosed


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> How old is Bo? Robbie was diagnosed with hyperthyroid when he was only 2. I'm not sure it's really limited to older dogs anymore, sadly.


He just turned a year old on 7/26/11.
That's young.

Five generation pedigree: Cornerfield Bojangles


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have had several show low at 1 year old. Sometimes it's really hard to get a vet to test them that young, but they really can be.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I read Jean Dodds book and if memory serves she mentioned diagnosing dogs at younger ages and mentioned 17 months as one of the youngest ages she has diagnosed. It's been a few months an my mind is mush so maybe I remembered wrong.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> I read Jean Dodds book and if memory serves she mentioned diagnosing dogs at younger ages and mentioned 17 months as one of the youngest ages she has diagnosed. It's been a few months an my mind is mush so maybe I remembered wrong.


It was Jean who dxed all of mine


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> It was Jean who dxed all of mine


Then that confirms my mind is mush!


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

So if he has gotten in one fight, am I to get him fixed and chalk it up as a loss?? Or do I wait till he is a little older to see what happens?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Then that confirms my mind is mush!


I prefer to think of it as too much input !!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Java said:


> So if he has gotten in one fight, am I to get him fixed and chalk it up as a loss?? Or do I wait till he is a little older to see what happens?


I don't think one fight should mean you have to neuter him. Didn't you say you don't know how it started?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> I prefer to think of it as too much input !!!


Our summer of construction involved painting inside our house today--I think I've breathed too many fumes. 

To the OP, if you are concerned I'd probably discuss the fighting with a behaviorist because they may be able to help you with this behavior the best.


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

No, I don't know how it started. And how to I go about finding a behaviorist in my area?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Java said:


> No, I don't know how it started. And how to I go about finding a behaviorist in my area?


Check out the article in this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...r-vs-behaviorist-vs-dog-psychologist-etc.html 
Also your vet may have a reference for you as well. 
Maybe someone in your area of Michigan will chime in--if you don't mind posting your area.


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

Southeast, Michigan


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> I have had several show low at 1 year old. Sometimes it's really hard to get a vet to test them that young, but they really can be.


I'm not saying they can't, only that it is unusual for a dog so young. It is, however, more common in young dogs that have already been altered.

Would the OP consider breeding a dog with a thyroid issue?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I would have him checked even if he is pretty young. Make sure it's a full panel and goldens run low so even a low normal is considered low.
Our Gunner was diagnosed low normal at 3.


----------

